# Horseback riding?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello all. 

Any one know of a place that still offers 1-3 hour horseback rides? I live in Romeo, MI which is a smaller Agricultural town about 35 miles north of Detroit. I can find a ton of places that board horses, train equestrian, or give horseback riding "lessons". I cant find anywhere that offers the casual 1-3 hour horseback rides that I used to go on when I was a kid. Looking for something different to do with my girlfriend one of these upcoming weekends. Not looking for lessons, just a casual trail ride. 

Suggestions? 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Check around Metamora, had a friend go riding out there last summer...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

hehibrits said:


> Check around Metamora, had a friend go riding out there last summer...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Thanks... Do you happen to know any names of stables? I will try a search on the web... 

Jeff


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.horseandtravel.com/ridingstables/michigan.html


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Any one know of a place that still offers 1-3 hour horseback rides? I live in Romeo, MI which is a smaller Agricultural town about 35 miles north of Detroit. I can find a ton of places that board horses, train equestrian, or give horseback riding "lessons". I cant find anywhere that offers the casual 1-3 hour horseback rides that I used to go on when I was a kid. Looking for something different to do with my girlfriend one of these upcoming weekends. Not looking for lessons, just a casual trail ride.
> 
> ...


Take her one better. Go up north and hook up with Vern Bishop. Vern is just north of Atlanta ( I forget the towns name for now). He will take you through the woods of Northern Michigan. He will walk you up on elk and other Michigan wildlife. He is also opening up a riding Stable from his home. A ride like like this would be much more fun then "normal stable horses on a 3 acre tract. If you want more information on Vern I can send it too you or just google his name and horses you will see a few articles written about him. I used Vern as a guide last year for my elk hunt. Best hunt I was ever on.

Skinner


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Frank.. 


Skinner.. that sounds super cool. Need something local if possible this time. I would be willing to give Vern a call sometime though. Just read an article about him. Sounds like he knows his stuff and would offer up some great conversation. 

Jeff


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

http://www.doublejj.com/


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, insurance costs have pretty much put most riding stables out of business.


----------

